# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Pitsos] προβλημα συντηρησης ενω η καταψυξη δουλευει κανονικα

## wertyu5555

Γεια σας εχω ενα ψυγειο Pitsos και ενω η καταψυξη δουλευει κανονονικα,  στη συντηρηση ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια στους 12 βαθμους. Πριν συμβει αυτο εμφανιζεται υγρασια στον "αεροθαλαμο" και μετα μια μερα πιανει παγο. Μετα απο αποψυξη ολα δουλευουν κανονικα. Αυτο συνεβαινε καθε 6 μηνες τωρα συμβαινει καθε 20 ημερες. Επισυναπτω φωτο απο αυτο που εννοω ως "αεροθαλαμο"

----------


## Panoss

Ίσως να έχει χαλάσει κάτι στο σύστημα απόψυξης.
π.χ. η αντίσταση απόψυξης.

----------


## giagiwtis

Η αντίσταση θερμικό ανεμιστήρας

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Γεια σας! Το ψυγειο σου έχει την συντήρηση πάνω ή κάτω? Μετρησες θερμοκρασία κατάψυξης? Ο πάγος που εμφανίζεται? Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτο της πλάτης (πίσω μερος) συντήρησης και κατάψυξης?

----------


## wertyu5555

> Γεια σας! Το ψυγειο σου έχει την συντήρηση πάνω ή κάτω? Μετρησες θερμοκρασία κατάψυξης? Ο πάγος που εμφανίζεται? Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτο της πλάτης (πίσω μερος) συντήρησης και κατάψυξης?


Η καταψυξη δουλευει κανονικα. Η συντηρηση ειναι κατω και πανω ξ καταψυξη. Αυριο το πρωι θα ανεβασω και φωτο της πλατης. Ευχαριστω...

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Κάνε 2 με 3 μετρήσεις θερμοκρασίας της κατάψυξης ανά 2ωρο.

----------


## wertyu5555

Λοιπον οι θερμοκρασιες ειναι στην καταψυξη -16 και η δευτερη -17. Το εβαλα το ψυγειο τελικα να κανει αποψυξη. Οι φωτογραφιες απο την πλατη ειναι οι εξης
psigio 2.jpgpsigio1.jpg

----------


## tipos

Έχει ένα λαστιχένιο σωλήνα αριστερά από το μοτέρ ο οποίος φαίνεται να είναι βουλωμενος. Βγαλτον και καθάρισε τον. Ο σωλήνας αυτός κατεβάζει τα νερά της απόψυξης στο μοτέρ ώστε από εκεί να εξατμιστουν. Κανονικά πρέπει να ανοίξεις και τα καπάκια μέσα στην κατάψυξη ώστε να ρίξεις ζεστό νερό στην υπόλοιπη αποχέτευση ώστε να καθαρίσει και αυτή. Για να το κάνεις αυτό πρέπει να κάνεις απόψυξη δυο ημερών ώστε να λιώσει καλά ο πάγος και να μπορέσεις να βγάλεις καπάκια και φελιζολ χωρίς να γίνει ζημιά. Δυο μέρες θέλει οπωσδήποτε γιατί σε αυτά τα μοντέλα ο πάγος είναι μέσα σε μόνωση και δεν λιώνει εύκολα.
Ζεστό νερό και πιστολάκι απαγορεύεται στην απόψυξη, πρέπει να λιώσει μόνο του.

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Καλησπέρα. Δες την αποχέτευση και κάνε αποψυξη όπως σωστά αναφέρει ο Σάκης.
Άνοιξε προσεκτικά το καπάκι της κατάψυξης και προσοχή στο φελιζολ. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα συναντήσεις πάγο (Ίσως και 2-3 πόντους). Υπάρχουν πολλά σημεία που πιάνουν πάγο τα συγκεκριμένα ψυγεία για διαφορετικούς λόγους. Μερικές φωτο θα βοηθήσουν πολύ στην εύρεση του προβλήματος και αν χρειαστεί να κάνεις κάποιες μετρήσεις με πολυμετρο. Τα no-frost με αεραγωγούς δημιουργούν τέτοια θέματα όταν δεν γίνεται ετήσια χειροκίνητη αποψυξη. Συχνά μου τυχαίνει να είναι βουλωμενος ένας αεραγωγος. Χρόνο με το χρόνο  χτίζει πάγο και δεν έχεις συντήρηση. Κάνοντας το αποψυξη 2 μέρες λιώνει ένα μικρό κομμάτι του πάγου με αποτέλεσμα να δουλέψει λίγο χρόνο και μετά άντε πάλι τα προβλήματα...
Υ.Γ.1. ανέβασε περισσότερες φωτο απο το εσωτερικό συντήρησης και κατάψυξης

----------


## wertyu5555

Ανεβαζω τις φωτο που ζητησατε . ειναι με σειρα απο την καταψυξη και προς τα κατω στην συντηρηση
IMG_20190325_124329.jpgIMG_20190325_124320.jpgIMG_20190325_124447.jpgIMG_20190325_124626.jpgIMG_20190325_124723.jpgIMG_20190325_124745.jpg

----------


## wertyu5555

IMG_20190325_124838.jpg
πιο κατω ειναι οι φρουτοθηκες. Τ καπακια της καταψυξης ποια ειναι;. Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Προσοχη: 

1. Για να λύσεις τα καπάκια της κατάψυξης δεν πρέπει να έχεις πάγο αλλιώς θα κάνεις ζημιά. Άφησε το τουλάχιστον 2 μέρες να λιώσει ο πάγος.
2. Πριν αφαιρέσεις οτιδήποτε τράβηξε φωτο πως κουμπωνουν τα καπάκια... Επίσης, όταν λυθούν τα καπάκια και αν συναντήσεις πάγο ανέβασε φωτο να δούμε σε ποια σημεία συγκεντρώνεται. Αυτό θα μας βοηθήσει να βρούμε την αιτία.

Επισκευη: 

1. Η κατάψυξη έχει 2 πλαστικά καπάκια. Το 1ο είναι στην πλάτη. Ξεβιδωσε τις 2 βίδες που έχει πάνω. Το 2ο καπάκι είναι κάτω. Βγάλε τις 2 λευκές ταπες με ένα ψιλό κατσαβίδι και ξεβιδωσε τις 2 βίδες.

2. Έπειτα, θα έχεις πρόσβαση στο στοιχείο. Παρατήρησε πρώτα αν έχεις πάγο και προσεκτικά αφαίρεσε το φελιζολ.

3. Πισω απο το στοιχειο θα εχει ενα βαθουλωμα (εκεί συνήθως πιάνει πάγο 1-3 πόντους). Αν εχει αφαιρεσε τον προσεκτικα μην κανεις ζημια στις χαλκοσωληνες. 

4. Λογικα στην πλάτη πίσω δεξιά θα δεις μια τρυπούλα που φεύγουν τα νερά για το μοτέρ. Ρίξε λίγο νερό και δες αν ρέει στο σκαφακι του μοτέρ (πίσω μερος). Αν δεν τρέχει αφαίρεσε το λάστιχο που πάει στο σκαφακι και καθάρισε το καλά. Ξανα ρίξε νερό από την τρυπούλα να δεις αν ρέει το νερό.

5. Αν είσαι οκ από εκεί δες τους αεραγωγούς αν είναι καθαροί από πάγο.

----------

greekengineer (25-03-19)

----------


## wertyu5555

Θα κανω 3 ημερες αποψυξη και μετα θα ακολουθησω τις οδηγιες σου. Σε ευχαριστω πολυ  :Thumbup:

----------


## optimus79

Καλημέρα φίλε μου! Επειδή έχω παρόμοιο μοντέλο bosch με τα ίδια συμπτώματα, πες μου σε παρακαλώ αν λύθηκε το πρόβλημα με τις συμβουλές των φίλων!!! Ευχαριστώ

----------


## optimus79

Λοιπόν τελικά έκανα 24 ώρες απόψυξη, άνοιξα τα καπάκια όπως είπε ο Τεχνικός παραπάνω. Είχε πολύ πάγο πίσω πίσω στο βαθούλωμα, οπότε το άφησα άλλες 24 ώρες. Αφού έφυγε ο πάγος και το εβαλα μπρος με ανοιχτό καπάκι είδα ότι ο ανεμιστήρας της κατάψυξης δουλεύει κανονικά.
Έκλεισα καπάκια και το έβαλα μπρος. Σε 3-4 ώρες περίπου (ίσως και λιγο παραπανω) συντήρηση 4 βαθμοί και κατάψυξη -16, οπότε δουλεύει οκ.

Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω είναι αν δουλεύει σωστά το σύστημα της αυτόματης απόψυξης. Αυτό μπορώ να το ελέγξω κάπως?

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

Νερό έριξες όπως προανέφερα?

----------


## optimus79

Ναι έριξα και βγήκε κάτω στην απορροή κανονικά. 
Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι στην αρχή το σκαφάκι πίσω ήταν τελείως στεγνό. Στο 1ο 24ωρο απόψυξης, όταν αρχισαν να λιώνουν οι πάγοι τα νερά δεν έφευγαν από το σωληνάκι, αλλά βγήκαν από το κανάλι του αέρα της συντήρησης και τα μάζευα από το πάτωμα. Το 2ο 24ωρο που είχε λιώσει ο περισσότερος πάγος, άρχισε το νερό να βγαίνει από το σωληνάκι στο σκαφάκι. Στο τέλος έριξα και λίγο νερό να είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι καθαρό.

----------


## marooned

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!

Επαναφέρω το θέμα μιας και αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ψυγείο Pitsos No Frost. Η συμπτωματολογία είναι παρόμοια με αυτή που αναφέρεται στο νήμα αυτό και γενικώς  με αυτα τα ψυγεία. Εμφάνιση πάγου στην κατάψυξη που φρασει τους αεραγωγούς και απομονωνει την συντήρηση. Εφερα και τεχνικο ο οποιος, οπως μου περιέγραψε η συζυγος , μετρησε μια αντισταση (?) την βρηκε μια χαρα οπως και γενικότερα το ψυγείο(!) . Αποδόσαμε λοιπον το φαινομενο στην μη σωστες προηγούμενες αποψυξεις (24 ωρες μονο) και στον μικρο μας που ανοιγόκλεινε το ψυγειο διαρκως αλλα προφανως υπαρχει προβλημα που ο τεχνικος δεν εντοπισε. Ελεγξα την απορροη η οποια λειτουργει κανονικά ενω σημερα που η θερμοκρασια στην συντηρηση επεσε ξαφνικα (0.5c), υποπτευθηκα οτι αρχιζει να συγκεντρωνεται παλι παγος και  ανοιξα την καταψηξη. Επισυνάπτω μερικες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## marooned

και μια φωτογραφια του θερμιστορ που βρισκονται πισω αριστερα. Επισης υπηρχαν αλλα δυο λευκα παρομοια με αυτο (ενα στην πλατη της καταψυξης και ενα αναμεσα στους σωληνες που φαινονται στην φωτογραφια αλλα δεν εγραψαν κατι πανω τους)

----------

